# Did You Start Really Looking Like Your Mother or Father At A Certain Age?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2017)

Starting in my fifties, I felt like I was looking more like my mother (when she was older) than ever before in my life.  Now in my sixties, I find myself sounding like her too.   Not a bad thing either way, I loved my mom very much and strive to be the strong woman she was.

Did you ever start looking like your mom or dad (when they were older), if so, at what age?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2017)

When I hit 60, I started looking like my mom, the scary thing is that I'm starting to sound and act like her!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2017)

I started to look like my mom around the age of 16 or 18. I have a lot of my Dads mannerisms and temperament. I strive to be like them in every way. Very often, when a problem arises I stop for a minute and think how they would handle the situation. They seemed to always know the right thing to do. I'm proud when someone says,you're just like your Mom or Dad.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2017)

I have always resembled my father, in appearance (except I am petite and he was very tall,) and personality. However, once I hit forty, it became very noticeable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2017)

I really meant look like them when they got old, not just a family resemblance.  Like I didn't look that much like my mother my whole life, but as I got old I started looking more like her when she was in her 50s, 60s and 70s.  So when I look in the mirror now, I sometimes see my mom looking back...if that makes sense.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2017)

I look just about the same as my Dad did when he was my current age.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 18, 2017)

I looked in the mirror yesterday and said "G'day, Mum". 
I realised that the clothes I had on would have been very similar to her way of dressing.
Even the shoes looked like some of hers. All that was missing was the perm.

I don't mind at all. I loved my mum very much and so did a lot of other people.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2017)

Somewhere in my late fifties, early sixties, I started recognizing my mother in the mirror.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 19, 2017)

​In recent years I have had people tell me I am looking like my mother.  I really do not see it, but cousins do.


----------



## IKE (Mar 20, 2017)

Can't really say I'm beginning to look like my mom or dad as I get older but I did have a loose skinned, ill tempered, slobber mouthed, thin haired and droopy jowled old bloodhound growing up that I'm starting to favor in looks more and more as I get up there in years.


----------



## Lara (Mar 20, 2017)

Mother, Daddy, and my 2 sisters...none of us look like. Now fast forward; one of my daughters is the spitten image of my maternal grandmother when she was my daughter's age.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2017)

I see myself in my mother's mannerisms and in the things my mom and dad used to say.  I think now I look like both of them in certain ways.


----------



## Iodine (Mar 21, 2017)

I always looked more like my dad than my mom but after I hit 60, I start seeing my mom in the mirror.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2018)

each:


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2018)

There's not a one of us girls who look a bit like our mother and father.  I think four different milkmen left us on the porch all those years ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2018)

*In the past few years I have been told I am looking just like my mother.  Hard for me to see.  Even my nephew, who I had not seen for several years, told me when we were together in September said "Damn, you look just like Grandma".  My response was "Damn, you are looking just like your dad".   My brother (his dad) is 15 years older than me, and my nephew and I are just 6 years apart in age.  Most people who did not know our family well, thought WE were the brother and sister.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2018)

I wish I looked like my mother; she was beautiful even as an older woman.   Unfortunately for me, I look more like my dad as I get older... which worked fine for him but for me, not so much.    

I do have my mother's hands, though.   When did that happen??


----------



## Olivia (Jan 7, 2018)

I've always looked like my mother. That was a constant comment. Now that I am older, I like looking in the mirror and seeing her there in me, because I really miss her.


----------



## Pete (Jan 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did you ever start looking like your mom or dad (when they were older)



Look like them no but act like my father yes. 
I never noticed how much my life had begun to mirror my fathers daily routine until I moved to Texas and was back in civilization, but here I see him in almost everything I do.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, I look like my Mom...except I am taller than she was   .Mom  died too soon...


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2018)

Every time I look in the mirror I see my maternal grandfather.


----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 8, 2018)

I think I look most like myself.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 8, 2018)

I've grown to look like my maternal grandfather except being about 5 inches taller.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2018)

When I was in my 40's,my hair was turning gray.A few of my mom's friends would say'I see the family resemblance,you look like her.At the time I didn't think so.She has been gone 14 yrs,when I look in the mirror I do see her. I miss her every day Sue


----------

